# slippers ??



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Has anyone here made children's slippers? I am sure I have seen a thread somewhere but can't find any by searching 

DD needs a new pair and I thought it might be fun to try to make her a pair - any ideas?

hoggie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

How warm do they need to be? You could use worsted or heavier yarn and knit her up a pair of socks, but with an open elfish kind of top instead of ribbing.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

That sounds like it would do the trick - they need to be cozy more than too warm. 

hoggie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

hoggie, if you crochet I have a pattern for some that are real cute and I could get it to you. Let me know. also how old is she? I also have a pattern that is sewn.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I have made these ( EASY!!) but the sizes arent very accurate.. I cut out adult small, and it fits my 8 yr old!! 

http://www.p2designs.com/images/patterns/sox-FrogSlipper.html


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Petsneggs - I don't crochet unfotunately. On the to do list  but haven't managed that one yet. 

She is just 6

giraffe_baby - that is the one I remember seeing  You say they wer eeasy to make - are they comfy?

hoggie


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh my...those do look comfy and easy, Giraffe-baby. (I'd love to know how you came up with that name, btw)

I just printed off the instructions for the adult large, and i've got some fleecey fabric around here somewhere. Might sew a light leather soul on them....we'll see how productive i'm feeling.


----------

